# Video shows red-bellied black snake hunting and catching native fish.



## cagey (Nov 9, 2019)

https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-11...ck-snake-hunting-underwater-for-fish/11680100


----------



## dragonlover1 (Nov 15, 2019)

My favourite snake, I think the RBB is the most beautiful of all.


----------

